# Benutzerrechte per Link zurücksetzen



## mintracer (27. Aug. 2008)

Moin...

ich such eine Möglichkeit einen Link einzufügen in die Verwaltungsoberfläche, der dann entsprechend dem User das Verzeichnis "web" zurück auf den/die User/Gruppe setzt... 

im prinzip die 2 Befehle : 
chown -R %user% %documentRoot%/web
chgrp -R %gruppe% %documentRoot%/web


Folgendes...: 

Ich hab diverse Seiten mit Joomla... und wenn ich nun über Joomla eine Komponente oder ein Modul installiere gehört es dem www-data (Apache)...
Sprich es wird die Gruppe und der Besitzer geändert, so kann der eigentliche Web/FTP-User die Daten nicht löschen oder ändern... 

Jetzt hab ich bei all-inkl.com gesehen das die sowas anbieten in deren Verwaltung... Ist ja ne schicke Sache die den Admin entlastet...

Wie kann ich sowas nun einfügen, oder gibt es das schon??

Die Suche hier ergab nur ein Thread zu Teamspeak...

Würd mich über Antworten freuen 

lg Einar


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2008)

Damit die Dateien von z.B. Joomla Modulen dem richtigen User gehören, solltest Du am Besten PHP von mod_php auf suphp umstellen, damit ist das Problem dann nicht mehr vorhanden, da alle php scripte unter dem admin user und der Gruppe des Webs laufen.

Einen Link in die Oberfläche einzufügen geht nicht ohne weiteres, die Oberfläche läuft nicht als root und kann sowas nicht direkt durchführen. Du müstest also 1) Ein Addon für die Oberfläche programmieren, 2) Eine mysql Tabelle anlegen oder ein Feld zu einer bestehenden ginzufügen, um den Status der Aktion festzuhalten und dann das Konfigurationsscript, welches periodisch als root user läuft ergänzen um das chmod durchruführen.


----------



## Cybertec (27. Aug. 2008)

Nur mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:

wie kann ich denn rausfinden ob nun mod_php oder suphp läuft?

Steh grad irgendwie auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2008)

Bei Dir läuft mod_php, ansonsten würden die hochgeladenen Dateien nicht www-data gehören.


----------



## Cybertec (27. Aug. 2008)

Ich hab zwar das Problem bisher noch nicht gehabt, und auch noch nichts dazu geschrieben.

Und trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht wie ich das rausfinde was denn nun läuft.


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2008)

Also wenn Du z.B. ein Debian Linux hast, dann schau im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/mods-enabled nach. Du kannst Dir auch die geladenen Module ausgeben lassen, wenn Du "httpd" mit einem Kommandozeilenswitch aufrufst, habe den im Moment nicht im Kopf. Gib einfach mal httpd -h oder httpd --help ein, um alle switches aufgelistet zu bekommen.


----------

